# Lived up to my name, if only for one morning



## onthewater102 (Sep 10, 2018)

Finally got out on the water :wink: Sunday 9-9 for a 3 mile drift with my brother. Second cool day in a row, launched with the air right at 60 degrees, overcast skies with a slight threat of drizzle...PERFECT. 

The fish got the memo too, all 53 of them. A simple majority of them came on the pearl zoom superfluke, but they hit buzzbaits and spinnerbaits well too, especially the bigger ones, fish that is - the blade lures were all 1/4 or 3/8oz sized. No real reason to switch out lures as they were very active in each pool we came to. It's nice when they play according to the rule book.

Water temps have fallen quickly, probably in the upper 60's already after we had 4 days of 90+ degree muggy weather last week. The bigger fish all came from the upstream side of the deepest water in the pools like clockwork. As soon as we dropped into each pool it was a race to see who would find the resident piggies first. No real beasties, nothing bigger than 3#, but tight lines all morning long. Even managed to not swamp the little 1032 with both of us and a size 29 trolling motor battery...somehow...

Used polarized motorcycle goggles trying to avoid migraines that always seem to follow time spent fishing possibly brought on by the flickering peripheral light reflected off the water. Seemed to work according to plan, although they look ridiculous.

Some of the fish porn:


----------



## handyandy (Sep 13, 2018)

nice love me some bronze backs need to get out myself but rivers around here are flooded or darn near from all the rain we last weekend


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 13, 2018)

Any hopes of a repeat trip this weekend went out the door with this week's rain. The little 1032 was at its limits, and the river isn't safe for wading much over 1,200 cfs...which is where we'll be if something goes wrong with the boat. It's about 3k at the moment. I take it as the universe telling me to get back to work on the 1648.


----------



## Jim (Sep 18, 2018)

Nice report! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 20, 2018)

Great report and pic's. I always enjoy reading the details. Thanks.


----------

